# Most beautiful silver cementation



## Cozza (Apr 30, 2019)

Good evening all,
I know you all have probably seen this many times but I thought ide just share some photos of a small 2ozt batch of silver I've had cementing tonight. The displacement started off very slowly, and the result after 2hrs or so is just beautiful. Hanging formations of dendritic crystals.
This process is just mesmerizing!


----------



## archeonist (May 2, 2019)

Wow nice 8)


----------



## Agold2019 (Oct 16, 2019)

I want to see this too. Great job.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 17, 2019)

One of my favorite processes in refining, to watch silver cementing.

Beautiful pictures, looks like a video from cave diving.  

Göran


----------



## Shark (Oct 17, 2019)

While I do very little silver I love to watch it cement out. Even running a cell I waste to much time trying to watch it grow.


----------



## AuPure (Nov 10, 2019)

Beautiful!

One day I hope to have enough silver to try this myself.


----------

